# Keeping my word? VOL.2????



## Toni Plutonij (May 7, 2010)

First off, to remind everybody of this magnificent piece of history, CAUTION: NOT FOR THE FAINT OF HEART!


Spoiler



http://gbatemp.net/t188244-keeping-my-word?



Hahahaha, just today, while talking to my fellow mods, playing games etc. idea of another sexy session was brought up!

First set of pictures was extremely successful..it managed to solve some World problems, it brought peace to the World for the short period of few days..It made some males to realize that they are actually gay, it converted some lesbians to straight orientation!
To make the story short, it united people in general, it bought LOVE and SEXYNESS to everyone (from those who experience it every day, to those who never experienced it before in their lives).

Now my question is......

*IS THE WORLD READY FOR ANOTHER SHOT OF THIS SEXUAL ENERGY?*

*COULD GBATEMP WITHHOLD THE SECOND WAVE OF PURE BEAUTY, SEX AND PERFECTION IN FORM OF HIGHLY EROTIC PHOTOGRAPHY?!*

*ARE YOU GUYS IN NEED TO SAVE ANOTHER SET OF PICTURES FOR YOUR SISTERS, MOMS, GIRLFRIENDS, BOYFRIENDS, BROTHERS, GRANDPARENTS, FRIENDS and after all YOURSELVES, TO USE IN SAD AND LONELY TIMES?*


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 7, 2010)

I think I speak for everybody on the Temp when I say - PICS NAO!


----------



## Gore (May 7, 2010)

i do not want these photographs


----------



## tKo HaXoR (May 7, 2010)

Pics! Haha. Wow..the bull was shocking!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 7, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I think I speak for everybody on the Temp when I say - PICS NAO!


I think that these things shouldn't be taken lighthearted! I could really cause the End of the World simply by putting the pictures up!!

I'll have to think really hard, and see how many people are willing to possibly risk their lives to see this!
Pictures aren't made..I'll be going to take my beauty sleep now, and depending on the results and common interest, I might take a picture or two (EROTIC ONES) in following days!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 7, 2010)

no


----------



## Toni Plutonij (May 7, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Hmm. Last time it made a revolutionary change changing the way things functions in this world. You influenced George Bush to study more at Harvard. Obama to fail at running a country due to his distraction by looking at you and the bull on his BlackBerry. You have done a lot.
> 
> *I AM READY FOR A SECOND ROUND!*


Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I won't deny it......some of the consequences were bad, yes! But that's the price people have to pay to have access to such entity!

Presidents should KNOW BETTER then look at me while they're on duty. Sad thing is, most presidents are simply weak humans, and we all look up to them......NO MORE, from now on ALL OF US WILL LOOK UP TO ME..


----------



## iFish (May 7, 2010)

Pictures or GTFO... i wanna see your p1ngy!!

even though i had to get glasses after that (coincidence? i think not!)

it made me more of a man!!

PICTURES NOW!!! MORE SEXINESS, MORE P1NGY!! AND MORE LICKS!!!


----------



## mrfatso (May 7, 2010)

On one hand, the 2nd poll is what i am still feeling from the last section but for great justice, i will say, go ahead, if it doesn't kills me or give me severe nightmares, i will live


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2010)

I put my plans for World Domination on hold after you mentioned the possibility of a second round of photos.

(I can't speak for p1ng's plans along similar lines)


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 7, 2010)

I'm hard just thinking about it.


----------



## Devin (Jun 30, 2010)

My god. You do know that 99% percent of Tempers still have nightmares, about those epictures?

I love the world, and would hate to see it destroyed. Hides in corner crying. 

EDIT: Wow. I must be late. Oh well.

>_>


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow....this is a BUMP that I didn't expected to see.....
I guess I should really keep that word then....


----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2010)

I want to see


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I guess I should really keep that word then....


Darn skippy you should. You've left us pictureless for long enough for even the longest refractory period to pass, and we're ready and eagerly anticipating the next batch.


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

I was gonna bumb. but i didn't wanna get a warn


----------



## dice (Jun 30, 2010)

Lucky I just got a box of tissues from the market.


Bring it on Toni!


----------



## The Pi (Jun 30, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> Lucky I just got a box of tissues from the market.
> 
> 
> Bring it on Toni!


I find that disturbing.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Guys......I feel kinda funny! I think that today is THE DAY!

I'm at work now, and if GBAtemp will work for me once I get home, I'll take some more sexyness for you!!!! dice, it might be your post that made me a bit more firm with this decision, and Veho your eloquence is inspiring!


----------



## WildWon (Jun 30, 2010)

Um. Do it.

Now.






...and don't mind me...


----------



## Veho (Jun 30, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> dice, it might be your post that made me a bit more firm









You might want to censor that bit in the pics the pics, though. This is a child-friendly board after all.


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SCREW THE CHILDREN!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Um. Do it.
> 
> Now.
> 
> ...


Now now.......we should repsect children! Just because they are tiny doesn't mean they are meaningless!!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 30, 2010)

Maybe the children will like it, just a slap speech bubble on it and tell them its a comic


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Maybe the children will like it, just a slap speech bubble on it and tell them its a comic








...and that it's good for their health!


----------



## iFish (Jun 30, 2010)

Make them moar sexual this time!!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 30, 2010)

When I wake up tomorrow I want to see little Toni and I want him winking.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 30, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> When I wake up tomorrow I want to see little Toni and I want him winking.








 WHat a faul mouth!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm utterly shocked!


I can promise you that there will be one Bull winking...some muscles and guns.......and one very manly stuffed cow!!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 30, 2010)

I came...
To tell you a message...
*Toni Plutonij*


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2010)

hahaha

GET YOUR PITS OUT!


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 1, 2010)

This is why I came back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can't believe I missed the epic bull pictures.  Now my existence is much, much more complete.  

Bring sexy back Toni!



Spoiler: Slightly disturbing



What are the chances that Hadrian washed that before he posted it to you?


----------



## alidsl (Jul 1, 2010)

I want these pics nao, I can withstand anything


Posts Merged___________


Hey toni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not letting you off


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 11, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Hey toni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. We cant let him forget! Give us the pictures we want!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2010)

Now, we wait


----------



## Veho (Jul 11, 2010)

We've been waiting for _ages_! Enough waiting! More pics now!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 12, 2010)

I would have thought more people would post


----------



## Veho (Jul 13, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I would have thought more people would post


They can't handle the raw, unbridled *SEX* that is Toni "The Bull" Plutonij.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm going away for a few days, and I was really hoping these would be released before my trip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'mon!  Someone dump them already!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 15, 2010)

Same for me cmon toni


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 26, 2010)

Why not? I found your pictures to be hilarious. And if it might bring total destruction to this world (by shocking people), I say YES!!!.


----------



## Harumy (Dec 27, 2010)

Bring it on  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




See your sexy pictures is one of "1001 things you must see before you die"


----------



## Nathan-NL (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, end the world, end it now :3


----------



## outgum (Feb 28, 2011)

OH NOES TONI! I DUNT NOES IF IM READY!
My eyes are still gushing with jealous of your giant meat between your legs, That BULL is AMAZING!

Especially when i pet it.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plz dunt kill me yet lol


(Ok...kill me)


----------

